# Picture Friday, 2/12/10, Chainring edition....



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Haven't had one up in a while, and found myself with cause. I don't recall too many Syncros rings, and this may tell why. Anyone? Lets see your rings, good, bad, sexy, ugly, but make sure it's VRC......

Happy Friday all. Been up since 3 AM, had to take my son to the airport so he could fly to Rome, Italy for a school trip. He'll turn 16 there, tomorrow. Can't think of a more kick A$$ way to turn 16 that that. Happy birthday kiddo, safe travels:thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

-


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

To continue the Syncros theme.









Now defunct Moonhead Machine.









Tried and true Shimano.









Shimano M900's.









SR.









Suntour XC Pro, non Micro-Drive.









Ritchey.









Specialized.









Tioga.









The route less traveled. Middleburns with a Salsa in the middle.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Another pair of Suntour.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Onza Buzz Saw inner with Sakae Ninja outers*


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Now defunct Moonhead Machine.


What ever happened to Flyingsuperpetis? Those rings were a work of CNC "art".

Disclaimer: _Quotes added so as not to offend those who have differing definitions of the word "art"._


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Those Moonheads are awesome!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ShamusWave said:


> Those Moonheads are awesome!


What kind of dust covers?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

bushpig said:


> What kind of dust covers?


Gipimme?


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, Gipiemme.
Searching Super Records....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> What ever happened to Flyingsuperpetis? Those rings were a work of CNC "art".
> 
> Disclaimer: _Quotes added so as not to offend those who have differing definitions of the word "art"._


He pops into the forums from time to time under any number of MTBR handles he has. Beyond that, I don't know.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> He pops into the forums from time to time under any number of MTBR handles he has. Beyond that, I don't know.


you threw him out of the forum... jealous since Pete is so handsome.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Who's sporting the Mountain Tamer Quad?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> you threw him out of the forum... jealous since Pete is so handsome.


Haha! He was a very pretty man.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

One of my new cool things, that I don't have pics of, are two NOS original Bullseye Chainrings that are drilled for TA's. I will be using them on a klunker build of course. As soon as I saw them, I had to have them. Anybody else ever seen these before? 
(I know this post isn't crap without pictures)...... 
T


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Aren't they all?*

The Bullseye spider was the same as the TA spider


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Haven't seen any red ones yet. Probably for the same reason they're not on a bike


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Sexiness all around 


Anyone ever see a ring split like that Syncros did? It's almost like they were laminated alloy, which I know, makes no sense and isn't the case. I've seen machined rings for years, but never one that failed like that.....

Hey Mechagouki, someone sat on your rings dude


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

mechagouki said:


>


With some monfilament and a few well placed knots those would make a dandy windchime.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Some garage shots.*

Poor lighting.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Super random failure!*

That was my first thought when I saw those! I am still trying to wrap my head around how that even happened!

Must have been a flaw in the raw stock or you have some mad strong legs!. Are they machined or forged/stamped?

Those Biopace look more square than oval, did they get ridden with a chainring bolt missing?

frog


MendonCycleSmith said:


> Sexiness all around
> 
> Anyone ever see a ring split like that Syncros did? It's almost like they were laminated alloy, which I know, makes no sense and isn't the case. I've seen machined rings for years, but never one that failed like that.....
> 
> Hey Mechagouki, someone sat on your rings dude


----------



## jcrew94123 (Aug 6, 2009)

Action-Tec Ti


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

ghost rings


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Boone.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> To continue the Syncros theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im curious about know what that "shark Fin" does. my guess is wipes away excess mud on the surface of the rims?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Shiny.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

mine


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nuck_chorris said:


> im curious about know what that "shark Fin" does. my guess is wipes away excess mud on the surface of the rims?


Keeps the chain from dropping to the inside of the chain stay.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


>


Where those cut-outs done with scissors?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Teeth


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

More Campy chainrings


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

1 cog frog said:


> I am still trying to wrap my head around how that even happened!


Ha! Wish I could claim credit, but they actually came off an older M2 stumpy a guy brought in cause it was "shifting funny". He'd purchased it from a guy at work for $100. Don't worry, it wasn't a smoking deal

They are machined. Definitely not stamped. All the bolt holes are doing it, and all the splits emanate from the bottom of the bolt head seat, so it's gotta be some crazy stress riser situation.

I saved it, cause it said Syncros, and it was too nuts to just round file. I actually spent 10 minutes cleaning a piece of garbage

As for Mech's rings, those are Biopace ll, and featured a very square look. I actually enjoyed the feel on the little ring, made for what seemed like better steep techy section climbing. Hated them like a case of the crabs in anything more than a 24T thoughrft: :cornut:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Clean CX*



Jeepnut22 said:


>


More pics please?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Woops*

That's an O.R.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*More Boony's*

As always, a day late and a dollar short. Ti goodness anyway.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

old rock rings and an avid micro adaptor.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Early 80's BMX chainring and cranks on my cruiser


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

KDXdog said:


> old rock rings and an avid micro adaptor.


Did drilling all those holes in the Rock Rings save much weight?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

sgltrak said:


> Did drilling all those holes in the Rock Rings save much weight?


Only in my younger, racer-head mind.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Now people are always giving me crap for my Rock rings. Don't know why, They're so pretty... and Blue...

Kooka Forged Crankset
Kooka small ring
Race face middle and outer ring


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Timmy, you had me with your blue Campy. 
Shoulda left well enough alone........
Cheers,
T


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I love, love, love that Slingshot.


----------



## blueyes (Jun 2, 2008)

SR Sakae crank


















yes, it's missing one bolt since i was going to replace the rings with oval Biopace ones at that time


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

As is too often, bling doesn't always last a good flogging.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

A few of these in here already, but this set is so fresh looking...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

A little late to the party...

Salsa rings:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> A little late to the party...
> 
> Salsa rings:


that's an elegant set up.


----------

